

Ask HN: Who uses Google App Engine - donbronson

What do you use it for?  Why did you choose it?  Are you happy with your decision?
======
domrdy
We used appengine at a major european car rental company I was working for
back then. We deployed a one instance mirror/backup of our booking app which
basically cost us nothing. In case our servers, which we kept inhouse, were
somehow unreachable we would forward all traffic to appengine and scale up
accordingly. After the issue was resolved we would use various mapreduce jobs
to migrate new bookings, cancellations etc. back to our servers. The app was
written in python with flask on top. To store data we used the NDB Api which
was a blast to work with. Overall a really nice experience.

------
sanatgersappa
You can find a list here - <https://cloud.google.com/customers/>

------
factorialboy
Tried it. High costs, technology lock-in burnt my fingers. Moved to open
technologies and not "platforms".

------
tagabek
I used it in the past when I learned Python - I built small apps that were
just for fun.

It's a powerful engine, and has a lot of nice features.

I'm pretty happy with starting there, because I moved on to Xcode afterwards.

------
liuh
I used Appengine to host a static website for free, a immigration law firm
<http://www.cbulaw.com/>. I built it with Django and exported all pages as
static files.

------
27182818284
I gave it a try, but I found it too annoyingly restricting. I'd rather just
roll my own linux servers since I grew up (I know I'm young) with Fedora Core
2.

------
pvdm
Gave it a try but gave up. Looking at compute engine.

------
dolphenstein
I use it. I like that I don't have to worry about scalability and
administration is a breeze. I'm happy with it! Been using it since 2009.

------
aton
Does the fact that no one has left any comment yet indicate that not many
people here use app engine?

------
argonaut
Khan Academy uses it for their entire site.

------
rman666
Does it support Ruby?

~~~
dragonwriter
Not directly, but I understand that JRuby can be used on the Java runtime.

